# squirrel gutting



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

I was over at a guys house doing some pest control, turns out i got 2 squirrels but i dont know how to gut them. any response would be great

-thanks


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd like to help, but if you want a word from a little more experience, PM (personal message) scottjess000. He taught me how to clean 'em up good. Good luck! :beer:


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

:sniper: :******: Go to Youtube and search Squirrel Skinning pick the first one and you have it. :******: :sniper:    oke: [/b]


----------

